# Best weekend for NFL fans!!



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I don't know about the rest of you, but this is my fav. weekend for watching football. The teams that are in, scratched and clawed their way to get there and play with intense desperation. Gotta love it!!

:beer:


----------



## aupeters (Jun 29, 2004)

How bout Sean Taylor spitting in the face of a Bucs player. What do you guys think, should he have been ejected... and should he be suspended for the seahawks game. In my mind that is one of the worst things a person can do, Taylor's lucky he only got a slap in the helmet. and probally a hefty fine.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

99 out of a hundred times if a man spits in anothers face its for a reason.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Bore, your boys have a big game this weekend!! Any anxiety?
Should be a heck of a game.


----------

